# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Streetfighting/Martial art choosing

## RyanBroo

I know everyone here is against street fighting with the use of martial arts and it's a bad idea to get into arts just for this reason, but I live in a terrible area. I won't preach about how things are but I am wondering what the best martial art (Muay thai or boxing - the only schools around my area) would be to defend myself if I was jumped or put into a fight. I have a solid build and can bench my bodyweight easily. I am 6 ft 1 and have a solid body. I will answer any other questions. Thanks, Ryan

----------


## V-ROID

Take both. Sparring helps tremendously. I like this place too: http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/

----------


## DanB

Muay thai any day, if the club is any good then boxing will be incorporated aswell

----------


## Far from massive

Make sure whatever you do whether is mauy thai, kickboxing, plain boxing or dirty boxing to do plenty of full contact. All the theoretical fighting in the world will mean nothing since once you get tagged in the head and are stunned. Only experience will teach you how to adapt and continue to fight well.

The other thing is that knowing how to handle yourself and being familiar with getting your bell rung will teach you how to carry yourself and will help you avoid being an easy target. And this is very important, since the truth is if you get in fights you will no doubt find a fight where you are outmatched or soon fighting 10-15 people (been there done that) and in this kind of situation the only thing knowing how to fight will do is to add some broken bones in your hands to the list of injuries LOL

----------


## ironbeck

I am a firm believer in the Second Amendment

----------


## V-ROID

> I am a firm believer in the Second Amendment


Haha! Hell yah much cheaper, easier to learn and more effective than any hand-to-hand. 
But some people can't carry for whatever reason...

----------


## RyanBroo

Thanks for all the information people! So with the info I gave about my body and such, would the best streetfighting martial art for my body be muay thai? Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## gixxerboy1

for your body type you didnt give much info 6ft with a solid build.

Muay thia prob would be the best. But like everyone said unless you go full contact sparing its not going to be very helpful.

----------


## RyanBroo

Sorry, I am 6'1 and weight 190. I bench easily that weight and squat little over 1.5x my weight. This being said, would Muay thai be the best for streetfighting? Or would it be better to range into boxing, and yes I would find out if their would be alot of sparing in the Muay thai.

----------


## Skyrinegt

Boxing - movement, good foot work, build powerful punches, lots of sparring lots of head movement really focusing stamina and vein able to move around and be smart in the ring. 

Thai - based on the principle of always moving forward ( if true Thai boxing ) lots of kicking and kneeing throwing elbows and clench sparring. Not much for moving around and dodge you basically are using limbs to block and move forward and keep attacking

Put these against what you see in street fights and you'll know which will suit you, I typically tell everyone of they have it available to them to take Brazilian jiu jitsu as around 90% of all fights end up on the ground

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Boxing - movement, good foot work, build powerful punches, lots of sparring lots of head movement really focusing stamina and vein able to move around and be smart in the ring. 
> 
> Thai - based on the principle of always moving forward ( if true Thai boxing ) lots of kicking and kneeing throwing elbows and clench sparring. Not much for moving around and dodge you basically are using limbs to block and move forward and keep attacking
> 
> *Put these against what you see in street fights and you'll know which will suit you, I typically tell everyone of they have it available to them to take Brazilian jiu jitsu as around 90% of all fights end up on the ground*


And on the ground isnt where you want to be in most street fights. If he is talking about multiple guys your going to get kicked in the head by someone else. 
Same thing i dont want to be on the floor of a bar scrapping. 

ive been in many of fights and i dont think i ever really used my bjj. I'm not going for a submission or going to pull guard sorry.

----------


## Skyrinegt

Lol you obviously know nothing of fighting then, sorry but watch these guys fight at bars or the zillions of you tube videos and surely a very high percentage of these guys are going to fall down while they are dancing around trying to be an fn UFC fighter then what you squirm around like a jackass trying not to get your head kicked in congrats. Bjj teaches more then scoring points go learn something

----------


## Skyrinegt

Ideally you take mma to be well taught in all subjects but if you can only choose one

----------


## DanB

> Lol you obviously know nothing of fighting then, sorry but watch these guys fight at bars or the zillions of you tube videos and surely a very high percentage of these guys are going to fall down while they are dancing around trying to be an fn UFC fighter then what you squirm around like a jackass trying not to get your head kicked in congrats. Bjj teaches more then scoring points go learn something


I don't need to watch YouTube to see fights, Bjj is worth nothing on the street, muay thai will prepare you as much as possible for a streetfight if you knew what you were talking about then you would know that, but with your comment of having to see fights on YouTube I doubt you have been around much

Op in all honesty the best thing on the street is a bit of savvy, a bottle and bit of luck could see Jon Jones getting fvcked up on a bad day no amount of training will make you invincible like you see in films, you going to take a beating on occasion, if you from a area similar to mine ( you said you were ) then its a part of growing up

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Its good to be well rounded. If your losing the standup then you need to be able to take it to the ground. A good shot and bodyslam on pavement always ends it quick.

----------


## Times Roman

--------------

----------


## Times Roman

> I am a firm believer in the Second Amendment


I'll second that amendment!

btw op.... I'd probably say what ever you choose, it'll be a couple of years before you will be able to productively use what ever art you train for. in the mean time, you'll be walking around thinking yer a bad ass, and when the time comes, get disappointed with an ass whooping

----------


## RyanBroo

> I'll second that amendment!
> 
> btw op.... I'd probably say what ever you choose, it'll be a couple of years before you will be able to productively use what ever art you train for. in the mean time, you'll be walking around thinking yer a bad ass, and when the time comes, get disappointed with an ass whooping


I realize that and am prepared for that. I was just wondering someone tried to beat me up 1vs 1 and he had no sort of weapon, what the best art (Boxing or Muay Thai) would be to win that confrontation. Thanks for all the great answers so far!

----------


## RyanBroo

Anything guys?

----------


## Catdad

I am a 100% believer in Muay Thai but for the art not so you can be some douche who fights people. 

If you plan on using it to fight outside the ring its probably not for you, I've done muay thai for 2 years and have a few fights. I used to get in fights alllll the time but since I've started I realize how pointless it really is. It's alot deeper than this UFC, B class crap you see, It's a Buddhist sport with a plethora of sacredness and culture behind it not be some badge of bad assness.

Just my opinion.

----------


## Times Roman

> Anything guys?


for quickest results, I'd suggest boxing. most blokes have a basic understanding. if you learn to effectively punch, and to do so very accurately, most fights are over rather quickly. in fact, two stiff jabs and a real good right cross will take the wind out of most blokes. and if you add a real good uppercut to the solar plex, the other bloke might as well throw in the towel.

the biggest flaw with most people that get in fights, is not throwing accurately, and not really knowing where to hit. (the skull, where most blokes aim, is a poor target. very bony/hard, and can break your knuckles)

I spent three years (as a kid) in tae kwon do, learning to throw fancy kicks etc.... but it takes years to master some of those.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Lol you obviously know nothing of fighting then, sorry but watch these guys fight at bars or the zillions of you tube videos and surely a very high percentage of these guys are going to fall down while they are dancing around trying to be an fn UFC fighter then what you squirm around like a jackass trying not to get your head kicked in congrats. Bjj teaches more then scoring points go learn something


wtf are you rambling? I said im not going to the floor of a bar to try and submit someone. Thats the last place i want to be in a bar fight. Yes i may be able to control the guy im fighting but his friend has some clean shots while im on the ground. 
Muay Thai is better for close combat which happens more in a street/ bar fight, You not doing fancy foot work. I'm coming to smash you and end it as quickly as possible.

And no need to watch on you tube. You can just ask the kid i knocked out in the first round last night

----------


## RyanBroo

> wtf are you rambling? I said im not going to the floor of a bar to try and submit someone. Thats the last place i want to be in a bar fight. Yes i may be able to control the guy im fighting but his friend has some clean shots while im on the ground. 
> Muay Thai is better for close combat which happens more in a street/ bar fight, You not doing fancy foot work. I'm coming to smash you and end it as quickly as possible.
> 
> And no need to watch on you tube. You can just ask the kid i knocked out in the first round last night


Interesting, so you obviosuly don't think Bjj, so Muay thai or boxing?

----------


## Mickthemick

Just remember that being streetsmart is knowing how to get out of trouble
Any meathead can get himself into trouble

----------


## RyanBroo

> Just remember that being streetsmart is knowing how to get out of trouble
> Any meathead can get himself into trouble


True, but sometimes things aren't avoidable, hence where this comes into play

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Interesting, so you obviosuly don't think Bjj, so Muay thai or boxing?


they are all good to learn and if you learned any of them you would be better off then the other guy. But if i had to pick one of them it would be muay thai.
If you got some dude pined against the wall or if you are pinned its good to know how to use your elbows and knees

----------


## DeadlyD

> Just remember that being streetsmart is knowing how to get out of trouble
> Any meathead can get himself into trouble


^^^^yes. You go looking for trouble,you will def find it!! The most important weapon in a street fight is your mind!! Martial arts will train your mind as well, most people let adrenaline take over, freak out and flail !! If you can focus, move and accurately strike your in better standing in these situations, I'm trained in muay Thai, so this is my recommendation but knowing how to ground fight is an excellent skill aswell ! All and all its better to avoid street fights at all costs, the last street fight I was in, I hit the guy once and I litteraly thought I killed him!! Scared the shit outta me!

----------


## gixxerboy1

i do agree avoiding it is your best option.

----------


## Fatburgler

I would recommend Kali or jkd if you can find a real school in your area. hard to compare other arts against these two in hand to hand or empty hand vs stick/ knife situations

----------


## Fatburgler

To win a 1000 victories in a thousand battles is not the highest skill, the highest skill is subduing the enemy without ever fighting at all - confuscious

----------


## spywizard

> I know everyone here is against street fighting with the use of martial arts and it's a bad idea to get into arts just for this reason, but I live in a terrible area. I won't preach about how things are but I am wondering what the best martial art (Muay thai or boxing - the only schools around my area) would be to defend myself if I was jumped or put into a fight. I have a solid build and can bench my bodyweight easily. I am 6 ft 1 and have a solid body. I will answer any other questions. Thanks, Ryan


track and field..

----------


## antrio1

Muay Thai deff, or kickboxing with your size and reach. Wouldn't hurt to learn some defense for ground

----------


## Mickthemick

> track and field..


Thats funny
Lol

----------


## G Lock

Here is the real life answer. Do you just want training for protection against people around where you live like you don't plan on being in the UFC or nothing? Well I live in a very bad area because its the projects duh its not gonna be nice. Anyways I wouln't take martial arts I would try to take something that involves a mixture of things along with GOOD WRESTLING.
Now think about this normally in REAL life when someone gets in a fight people just swing on each other sometimes grab eachother and look like they are playing hug buddies.

Really IMO and from experience I think that in most street fights if you are a better wrestler or can take down your opponent you are most likely or at least have a way better chance at winning. Most fights end once taken to the ground and lets face it most people or the average joe kind sucks when you see them trying to take people down they give like a half ass take down then when they do happen to get on top of them they just sit there on top.

There was a fight between these two guys a month back and they were both just swining away at each other, one was losing but was bigger than the smaller guy, and I was talking to my friend and said if he is obviously losing so bad at striking why doesnt he just try to take him down to the ground because now he cant strike as well and being that in real life, if someone big as hell is on top of you usually with no experience you can't get up.

Nobody really wrestles that much because they just focus on striking in real street fights where nobody has a mma background lol
I won lots of fights simply just because people are weak at grappling or have shitty take down defense. I don't have a mma background or nothing but I can tell you that being better at wrestling will make a big differnce. Lets face it most hits arnt knockouts so if you take some one on the ground you have a better chance of winning.
Martial arts teaches to defend I would rather have something that teaches me to attack.
I would also do some weight training or plyometrics and speed training.
Speed X Mass = Force if you have no speed and mass you wont hit hard if you have speed and no mass you might not hit as hard, if you have both then you will fack people up assuming you know how to fight well.

So I would consider just having some type of mma training were you learn a mixture of things but have some good grappling skills, again this is just for beating average joes not people in the ufc. well actually even in the ufc wrestlers can dominate just look at JSP.
Personally I find please out of slamming people
I can strike to but my technique with grappling and wrestling is far superior than usually everyone I fought or just messed around with even with them being 50 pounds bigger, Im shorter so I can get lower to the ground and have better leverage when I shift my body weight

----------


## spywizard

Really in my experience in a street fight, if you stumble or go down they will be on you like the pack of dogs that they are.. if i go down it's not me that you need to worry about because my wife will shot your ass, and legally do so..

With that said, track and field is a great defense, and there are so many ways to fight, as always, if you need to take a gun where you are going, you probably shouldn't be there..

----------


## BigPimpin76

Im training MMA , and I think its good because you build stamina which is the most important thing, then technique!!
Your muscles get built diffrrnt than a B.B!
MMA aint no joke, anything happens out there you will be prepared due to continous training!
But if you want to get street ready, Krav Maga!! When you fight on the streets whats more effective as of striking? Punching with your bare knuckels!
WRONG! Palm striking!!! Thats part of Israel's Krav Maga!
Do it up!! Shalom

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Hueypfc

krav magra is amazing. i was trained into the military and this is what special forces use. wrestling is a terrible idea its useful in certain situations but in a street fight it'll just get you stabbed.

----------


## G Lock

I don't think you need tons of stamina, I mean we are talking about fights in the street right? Most fights barly last 2 mintues, I mean If you are in a ring thats different there are rules and you have gloves on plus people stop the match over certain things and there are rounds.
In street fighting there are no rules, you might get bit by your opponent oh it happens someone bit my friends brother when he was fighting someone because he was on top of the other guy. As long as you can last at least 5 minutes you should be good in a street fight being that most dont even last that long. The longest fight Ive seen is about 5 minutes no joke usually they end quickly within a minute or two unless you have people that keep breaking it up.
I don't personally care about stamina because I focus more on explosivness and speed which requires me to use fuel for energy but I figure that if I can end a fight within the first couple minutes stamina doesnt matter that much to me, if you plan on fighting for a long time then ya get your stamina up, but in most street fights they dont last that long.

Here are ****ed up ways to win if your that concerned, look at which hand the guy uses while cusing you out and yelling at you, if you see him using his right hand alot or just figure out what his STRONG hand is, if hes up close you definatly wanna get the first hit dont get hit first thats a bad mistake, Grab their strong hand then start doing what you wanna do weither you wanna punch him in his jaw or slam him, by grabbing his strong hand hell only have a weak hand to use especially if cought off gaurd.

If someone pushes you dont wait for them to strike first or keep pushing you, thats your excuse to punch them square in the nose or jaw, just remember if you one of those guys who thinks IM GONNA KNOCK HIM OUT, a knock out is caused by the brain hitting the skull and then shutting off the body which results in KO. thats why hooks KO so much because they shake the brain.

Oh and when your punching and already up close dont punch then run away, if your already up close at least throw more than one punch then step back if you want so you at least get a punch in, anything can happen hell you can slip on a rock and lose two a 14 year old

----------


## gixxerboy1

knowing something is always be better then nothing.
Wrestling in not what i would pick. I've been in tons of street fights and the last place you want to be is on the ground. You are way open to more shit. Getting kicked by their friends, landing on a bottle or something else. Getting your head smashed off the ground/ floor. 
I wrestled for all my life/ i do very well on the ground and still i dont want to be there

----------


## BigPimpin76

> To win a 1000 victories in a thousand battles is not the highest skill, the highest skill is subduing the enemy without ever fighting at all - confuscious


Yeah sure...... And when you DO need to fight? What then ? Will confuscious help you? I think he might...............

----------


## BigPimpin76

> krav magra is amazing. i was trained into the military and this is what special forces use. wrestling is a terrible idea its useful in certain situations but in a street fight it'll just get you stabbed.


Very true! Krav Maga helps you prepare for street combat which is totally diffrent than fighting.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> I don't think you need tons of stamina, I mean we are talking about fights in the street right? Most fights barly last 2 mintues, I mean If you are in a ring thats different there are rules and you have gloves on plus people stop the match over certain things and there are rounds.
> In street fighting there are no rules, you might get bit by your opponent oh it happens someone bit my friends brother when he was fighting someone because he was on top of the other guy. As long as you can last at least 5 minutes you should be good in a street fight being that most dont even last that long. The longest fight Ive seen is about 5 minutes no joke usually they end quickly within a minute or two unless you have people that keep breaking it up.
> I don't personally care about stamina because I focus more on explosivness and speed which requires me to use fuel for energy but I figure that if I can end a fight within the first couple minutes stamina doesnt matter that much to me, if you plan on fighting for a long time then ya get your stamina up, but in most street fights they dont last that long.
> 
> Here are ****ed up ways to win if your that concerned, look at which hand the guy uses while cusing you out and yelling at you, if you see him using his right hand alot or just figure out what his STRONG hand is, if hes up close you definatly wanna get the first hit dont get hit first thats a bad mistake, Grab their strong hand then start doing what you wanna do weither you wanna punch him in his jaw or slam him, by grabbing his strong hand hell only have a weak hand to use especially if cought off gaurd.
> 
> If someone pushes you dont wait for them to strike first or keep pushing you, thats your excuse to punch them square in the nose or jaw, just remember if you one of those guys who thinks IM GONNA KNOCK HIM OUT, a knock out is caused by the brain hitting the skull and then shutting off the body which results in KO. thats why hooks KO so much because they shake the brain.
> 
> Oh and when your punching and already up close dont punch then run away, if your already up close at least throw more than one punch then step back if you want so you at least get a punch in, anything can happen hell you can slip on a rock and lose two a 14 year old


Stamina equals to explosiveness my bro!,

----------


## G Lock

nah bro stamina and explosiveness are two different things, A powerlifter can be more explosive where a track runner can have more stamina, although you can do both.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> nah bro stamina and explosiveness are two different things, A powerlifter can be more explosive where a track runner can have more stamina, although you can do both.


Which is best towards the end? 
Both have its qualities!

----------


## G Lock

Exactly on the ground is the last place you wanna be, thats why wrestling in the ufc dominates so much. But I don't get why you wouldn't want to be on top, its not you thats on the ground its them whos on the ground and you who is on top leaving them in a tougher position to strike, unless they are super strong or know some mma submission moves I doubt the average joe is gonna have a very good chance of beating someone whos on top of them pounding them in the face.
Assuming that nobody is going to jump into a fight or crack you with a bottle, Wrestling is a advantage not a disadvantage.
But everybody does whatever they feel comfortable with.
When I get into a fight I just do whatever I feel like really I mean I usually start off striking but if I was to lose striking then I'm definatly gonna try to take them down because Im not gonna try and lose. Even when striking if I am up close or feel I have a chance to take someone down I'll definatly use it to my advantage.

The point is to win no matter if you have to slam, punch, kick or whatever, I am the type not to fight dirty and kick people in the balls because to me that would just look worst than if I lost the fight. Whatever I see is working thats what I'm going to do

I don't know about how you guys feel but I would rather be standing up not having my opponent take me down and be on top of me punching me in the face while I can't get him off and even if I strike they are less powerful because the other guy gets full ranges of strikes and bodyweight to his advantage.

Using your body weight is like the most important thing in fighting, if you take someone down they can't use their body weight to throw any powerful punches, only downside would be they get you in a head lock if your not careful or you just epicly fail and knock yourself out

----------


## gixxerboy1

^^i'm saying id rather not be on the ground because in a true street or bar fright they ussually have friends there. So you are open to getting punt kicked if your on the ground. Even on top. Last fight i got into at a club and i took it to the ground i was on top but still ended up cutting my leg open on broken glass on the ground. i'd rather stay on ym feet if i can in a street fight and finish it.

----------


## G Lock

^^ true better hope you are one on one in a dark ally lol, ppl love jumping in fights, my dad got into a fight at a bar a while back and someone jumped in but they ran like pussies, Guess its best to have friends with you that are willing to help you if someone jumps in, I'm still looking for them little ****s. Luckily since I'm young I'm much stronger and faster than all those old farts at the bar, don't get me wrong though there are some old guys that look like they can beat some ass though lol

----------


## SaTyR

I have seen a lot of fights, and have been in a couple myself, the one thing I have learned is, almost everone can give out a good punch, but there aren't allot of people who can get hit and keep on moving.
one on one, go for it, even if you lose people will respect you if you put up a good fight, one vs many, get the **** out of there.

Oh by the way, don't fight it's not worth it...

----------


## cherrydrpepper

I throw like three hadoukens and end it with a shoyuken

----------


## G Lock

Nah bro, hadoukens don't do shit to akuma, you need to throw a spirit bomb at that mofo!

----------


## SwellingUp

Yeah I wanna stay on my feet unless im in grass or on the mat but I'm nasty on the ground and standing up

----------


## V-ROID

This short instructional video helped me immensely.

----------


## AZArmor

I'm not from the streets, farm boy actually. But I've trained in MMA for about 8 years and have been in more than a few fights at parties and bars, even took a shovel to the ribs at one point(thank god the guy was a bitch and they didn't break). 

Just my two cents: It doesn't matter how much you spar or what you train in - even MMA doesn't simulate a real fight. You never know when someone's gonna pull out a pocket knife or break a bottle, and if you take a kick from a guy wearing steel toes you're gonna have a bad time every time. My father taught me how to fight in the real world better than any of my coaches ever have. This is essentially what he taught me:

In a fight, stay calm and focused. If you panic, you WILL get your shit kicked. Every time you get hit, make it piss you off and amp you up - that adrenaline and anger will carry you a long way. Unless you think you're gonna be killed, don't worry about being hit - you'll heal. Just make sure the guy you're fighting regrets having the balls to swing at you, and cause him as much pain as you possibly can...Oh, and there's no such thing as dirty fighting, especially if you're being jumped or someone pulls a weapon. Then nut shots, eye gouging, biting, even hair pulling are all acceptable to defend yourself.

Not sure how good that advice is, but even though I got beat a few times over the years I also won a few times and earned a reputation. Never had a problem with bullies in high school haha.

----------

